# .NET and More > Silverlight >  Control Popup from leaving browser bounds.

## skea

I have a popup which i show on mouse down. Now i can press near the edges of the browser window or the screen and this popup shows, but it popus up with a big fraction of it out of the bowser window bounds or say screen blounds.
I would like to control this so that if i click near the edges, the popup is offset backwards relative to the edge and the mouse position.
I have looked every where but failed to achieve this. Any one has an idea?

----------


## DeanMc

You would need to do this via java script as silverlight does not interact with the browser!

----------


## DeanMc

Eh, whats with the links?

----------


## skea

Thanks DeanMc. Though i am now meant to use it with my SL applications, I hadly ever use javascript. Last time i used it was 2003. May you share a small example with me.

----------


## DeanMc

Im not "up" on Java Script myself, you would be best to ask in the Javascript section of the forum.

----------

